# Fuel consumption



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

Just got a new Apache 700 last week, filled the tank on Friday and seem to be getting about 10 MPG - is this just a new/not run in engine feature or should I plan to work more weekends?


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

it doesn't sound right but please be more specific.

How do you determine the 10mpg figure, is it tank full to tank full.

What type of driving have you done , long distance or around town.

how far have you used for the calculation.

Diesel or petrol

etc

nobby

ps my herald transit diesel does about 26mpg tanktop to tanktop


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

filled the tank when I got it and went away for a couple of days - mixed driving main roads and round town - filled up on the way home - took 44 litres, which is about 10 gallons - 105 miles between diesel stops - the van only has 130 miles on it, so I am hoping that it is just the newness of the engine. It is a Ducato 2.8 JTD - I suppose that I should really measure it over more miles to get a bit more accuracy, but I was really hoping someone would post "Don't worry - once it is run in it will do 60 MPG :lol: "


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Ouch!!!!!
My personal view is that there is something not right.
It's only a small mileage to be checking with but even so it should be more reasonable than that.
The only thing I can immediately suggestr is that perhaps you did not get the tank full to the brim both times (especially the first time).
My Transit needs a lot of dribbling to be sure the tank is full to the neck every time...And I really do mean it needs dribbling!!!.

nobby


----------



## 90188 (May 1, 2005)

I would agree with what nobby has said. I have a Hymer with a 2.8 jtd engine and get around 26 mpg. 

Did you fill up at the same pump and was the van sitting in the same direction? I know from my own experience that just by driving up to a pump where there is a slight slope from the opposite direction can make a difference of nearly 10 litres!

HTH

David


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*fuel mpg*

I run a 03 chieftian with a fuel chip fitted get about 26mpg when towing.A new engine should be already run so 10mpg something is not right and you should get advice in case of over fueling and damage to your engine.


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

We run a dakota with the same engine on an 05 plate and are around 26 to the gallon. Get it checked anyway for peace of mind.

the Putties


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

Hello bb695,

I bought a new Apache 700 in March this year. I have now about 4500 miles on the clock. I've not actually measured MPG accurately, but on mixed A roads I suppose 23 MPG seems about right.

On motorways making good use of the tall 5th gear, but not exceeding the speed limit, then 26-27 MPG seems to be the average, although the MPG suffer if there is a strong headwind.

I am considering having the short 5th gear fitted, this would suit the Welsh and Scottish A roads much better.

Realistically, the Apache 700 weighs about 3200Kgs. unladen, and with the overcab moulding its not very aerodynamic, so I wouldn't expect much better MPG.

Regards trig


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

our apache 700 does between 23-27 ish on average never really been too specific when checking it yet but that is definately a close estimate.

amanda & andy


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi bb695.

We did not get a very good MPG from our burstner 748 when we first got it , it had 8000 miles on the clock ,and we were only just getting 20 to the gallon. We have now got 11000 on the clock and MPG is up to 25 and we are carrying more weight. Diesel engines do need a lot of running in before they give there best MPG. Do get it checked if you are not happy with the way it is running.

steve & ann. ---teensvan.


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

Ha - panic over - I was talking to my brother in law this evening - he handed me 20 quid. Apparently he was visiting on friday when he realised he had no cash, no credit cards and no diesel. His dear sister let him syphon a jerry can full out of the van (probably about 20 litres? ) - was having a real bad time thinking about driving 2000 miles to spain next summer at 50p a mile :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Something definitely wrong here methinks.....
My 6.5ltr Chevy Turbo diesel automatic, pulling a 5000+Kg RV is getting much more than 10 MPG (nearly double if I drive carefully), so I would whisk it straight back from whence it came and let them sort it out before anything goes wrong.

Good luck

Keith

Just seen your last..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I keep a record of all my refills and try to top up each time I refill. Its surprising how the mpg for each refill varies considerably whereas the mpg over about 10 refills is pretty consistent.


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

Just completed a trip down to Portugal and covered 3992 miles over 9 weeks and kept an acurate log, the motorhome is an Autotrail Apache 700 with 20,240 on the clock after 18 months. The average worked out at 26.899mpg over the 9 weeks.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*PLEASE DO NOT DRIBBLE*



nobby said:


> Ouch!!!!!
> My personal view is that there is something not right.
> It's only a small mileage to be checking with but even so it should be more reasonable than that.
> The only thing I can immediately suggestr is that perhaps you did not get the tank full to the brim both times (especially the first time).
> ...


I ride a motorcylce and your Diesel dribbles can kill. If you brim your tank, it WILL leak onto the road via your breather overflow, even in summer its like black ice!

STOP!

trev


----------

